# Identifying Bee Disease help please



## ganesa_9 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just checked my two hives today since it's very warm and I saw them out and about. The one hive is very active, but I had begun to suspect the few bees I saw on the other hive were just bees from the active hive checking out the inactive (maybe dead) hive. I had checked them both on a 60 degree day we had last month and put some sugar cakes and pollen patties in both as prep for spring. They both looked good then.

I opened the active hive first and everything looked normal. The inactive hive is dead as I suspected. Lots of honey left in the honey super, food untouched... and almost NO bee bodies to be found. NO capped brood either. Brood comb was all extremely dark brown and all the chambers had what looked like pure white sand in them (construction sand not play sand, bigger size). When I turned a comb over to check the other side you could here the white sand falling out freely and hitting leaves on the ground left from fall.

No idea what disease this is, or if it even is a disease! Doesn't look like pictures of any hive disease I can find. Any experienced beekeepers out there with any idea what it could be?


----------



## ganesa_9 (Aug 15, 2010)

I've attched a picture of one of the frames showing the white grains...


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Good picture and an excellent question!

The "white sand grains" are in fact, granulated honey 

that has crystallized into simple sugars which is normal

and will in no way, harm either the bees or people. 

It is NOT a disease and you can (and should) get

some more bees (either order a package or hope to catch an early swarm)

back into the equipment. They will clean up the 'mess' in no time and then

hopefully they will survive the year and produce a large surplus for you.


----------



## ganesa_9 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I hope you're right copperkid3! Sounds goo to me. This is my first overwinter with bees. They all looked good when I checked them a month or so ago (warm 60+ day) but for all I know in my ignorance I may have squashed the queen while inspecting the this one hive. The other hive is going gangbusters. 

Certainly didn't look like any of the pictures of any of the typical bee diseases. I've got about a super and a half of honey sitting on top of the two empty brood boxes. Think I'll leave that for the new bees. Which I WILL be getting. Just want to make certain tis isn't one of the bad diseases where you have to burn all of the old hive, and that I can still use this hive.

Thanks for the input!



copperkid3 said:


> Good picture and an excellent question!
> 
> The "white sand grains" are in fact, granulated honey
> 
> ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Did you feed sugar syrup last fall? If so I suspect the white grainy stuff is sugar after the moisture eveparated from it.
You best be getting that super & half of honey in storage ot the active hive will rob it all out on you. 

If you still worried about the comb you can always cut a sample and send it to the Beltsvill Maryland bee lab.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/main/site_main.htm?modecode=12-45-33-00

 Al


----------

